# Total losses from the weekend show :(



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Just figured out how much money I lost doing the "greatest art show in montana" over the weekend. 185 for the entry fees, 50 for the gas, 200 for the canopy destroyed by the wind funnel thingy that happened, about 300 worth of jewelry and candle parts destroyed or made missing by the wind that wrecked the canopy, 10 for the sunscreen, 100 for food for three days. Plus 500 for the two days I took off work to get ready and put stuff away after for a grand total outlay of 1345.00 expenses to earn.....wait for it......155.00! sis Is it just Montana or is the rest of the country suckly as well in this regard? sis


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

I've come to find that any shows over $45 are just not worth the money. They only make money for the people putting them on. Now if a show if over 45 I stay out of it unless maybe it's a multi day show. I'll hold at my limit of 
20- 30 bucks per day then.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Here art shows other Nov and Xmas the sales are -poor I had found. I use to go to two big ones and I think it was $125 for two tables for the two day. Rent on that building was high and I knew that. Out doors I had not did in years but I have done some. You contend with wind and rain and so on. I would take vacation time and get paid. I never paid that like of money. This area is not good area to sell craft. I took half my kid's painting out of to a show and out side and I camped in the space. I sold out real fast and tore down and she said go get somemore. She would save my space. I drove back and it was dark time I got to his cabin and I told him load the car that night and I will head out early and sell for him AGAIN. He could not go as Joyce had cancer and they needed money He was living off art work. I went back sold out agian and that was all he had. Best I ever sold. He was doing good after that. Get out of this area makes a big difference. My nephew could sell my painted jewerly in Denver way high to here. 

Here a young artist got his art in to Toas gallery. $1000 for a big painting. He is good. 

I have had the top out of my screen canopy and I have had paintings on the ground. I was carrying touch up for the frames. One inside cheaper show son had a table and I had one and he had art and he pretty well sold out the first day and you can not leave empty tables as thet get angry. I took over several time to fill in. 

I am out of it now as can not see to drive after dark. I have gone to couple of town shows and did okay for what I had. I stayed over nights with son and that way okay. I gave her some money too. I helped on the show what I could for him. Watch things and sweep up and he quit that now. I can fold chairs. WE could not park there I would park at his house and walk. He did too and so we had to get cars to load out at the last. Some one had to be there to watch. I put is some years of it. I prefer inside shows. Those big shows were not let us bring in food and yes we could eat at out tables if we bought food there. No we did not lke it. Ones that had two to do went out to eat. I got stuff theie as loats of times jsu em. 

I had my building bought for craft/gift shop in the city. All my counters and racks and such. County condemned it in the land they wanted and I could not find another buildng I could pay for. I had nothing fancy but would work. Area had gotten better. Things get to be real fun. This I planned for retirement. 

I drove to Denver for a show only 0ne time. So much for out door soace and a percent of sales. Two day I am abddly sun burned and I sold $60 and I was one of the high seller and won a pair tickets to a movie. I gave the tickets to my sister as stayed with her. Some tiems are bad and other good. I sold $800 that one week end for son. You never know. I know one guy selling jewelry ws carrying a gun as scared tote that much. It got where I could not sell jewelry and went to dolls and doll clothes and Xmas decorations. Yes, I know how you feel. One Big show I sold just enough to make the table rent and no profit on things.

I bought ahead on crafts supplies , opals, racks material, paint and this that and things. After lost the building I thought I could go to shows and that is out for diving at night. One tiem son and I and his wife going to do or own show. I could put up the money for the building rent and ads and I would get back is renting spacers. His wife would be the food vender for it. She has passed on. I do not feel I could do a show alone. Just local I guess. Not in big city. I don'e feel I coudl do a yard sale by my self. I have a lot of stuff to dump if I have to move to a small place.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

One of my daughters friends says the Montana shows are great--but have learned through the years that one year may be great, but the next year is a bust--with the same product. We have decided to stay local for this year. Fall might bring on some distant shows. We have found that some of the smaller town craft shows do better than some of the big shows--even the blink and you will miss it towns.


----------

